

Ask HN: How much do you pay software engineering interns? - n00shie

I am curious to know the general salary a decent intern would expect to make. I know some SF startups offer up to $7000 a month for interns, but other places don't go more than $3000. I am looking for companies both in the US and Canada.
======
surj
I'm getting paid $24/hour at a startup in Ontario, Canada.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Of which a large % is being subsidized by the government, most likely. Seems
rather high for an intern.

------
Tangaroa
From the intern side, when I have been paid (I had a three-year unpaid
internship because it was the best job opportunity around), it's been between
$8 and $25 an hour. The $8/hr was for other jobs in which I was also asked to
do work that included software development. The $25/hr was way outside
standard deviation; from reading the want ads and talking to other CS
students, intern programmers usually make in the $14-$18 range. A real, non-
intern job in IT paid me $16-$17/hr.

~~~
caw
My first internship (not CS) paid around $14 an hour, with full benefits. My
IT internship paid from $15.xx/hr and no benefits, with a standard raise every
semester you worked. I know the software interns got paid the same $15.xx
starting off, but their raise was variable. I think at the top end they were
making $25 an hour. This was in Georgia, so figure COLA adjustments and all
that.

